
2011 White House Correspondents' Association Dinner - zoowar
http://www.c-span.org/Events/2011-White-House-Correspondents-Association-Dinner/10737421177-3/
======
veyron
flagged because it definitely felt off-topic according to HN guidelines:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

